# If you have multiple unexplained symptoms in addition to IBS ....



## Stef (May 2, 2000)

I don't usually post in this forum, but I remember seeing a program a year or so ago about how a certain number of people with FMS and CFS were helped by releiving spinal cord pressure at the base of the skull. It may be worth investigating.This site deals with Arnold Chiari Malformations and spinal cord compression as they relate to IBS, FMS and CFS. http://www.co-cure.org/chiari.htm


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks, Stef!This is certainly interesting. And, I could hardly believe it when I read the list of symptoms. It sounds so much like me. Over, and over again. I wonder if the research is done and if there is any place where a Neurological team would consider evaluating a person to see if they really do have this "condition". I think I'd be willing to go just about anywhere if I knew some help was available----besides more "psycological counseling, etc.-----I've had about all I can take of these methods of help. I want some REAL results and action. I'm so tired of hurting. Enough is enough!!!!Thanks for the insight.Karen


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2001)

I just talked with a woman yesterday who had this surgery done. She said it relieved most of her FMS symptoms. I'm not an advocate of surgery unless absolutely necessary but I'm going to talk with my doc about this. Sure would be nice to have my life back.Thanks for passing on this link.Vickie aka FraidyCat ^--^


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

Arnold-Chiari malformation is relatively rare. I had ACM which the docs think I was born with and it really kicked in after a head injury. He said that most people don't even know they have it until they are in their 40s. I had the decompression surgery three years ago and got complete relief of headaches, dizziness and numbness but not of the FM or CFS. The surgery is definitely NOT something to rush into. It is major surgery and the neurosurgeon is working very close to the brain and brainstem. I would not having this surgery unless your quality of life is threatened without it. It can be quite rough recovering. In my case I was told without the surgery I would end up paralyzed at some point so I opted for the surgery. Thank God everything turned out fine.


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

I was under the impression it was relatively easy to tell if one had this particular condition by an x-ray of the relevent neck/spinal area. If I'm wrong would appreciate knowing. Also wouldn't a 'good' osteopath be able to tell? All in all it is comparatively rare, though always worth checking out.


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

No x-ray won't pick this condition up. A MRI is what is needed to detect it.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Chiari stenosis is a different condition to FMS, IBS and CFS. It produces similar symptoms but it is a different condition. ------------------susanIBS D/C type & M.E/CFS


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi everyone Stef thanks for the post . I would love to hear more about it. I know that it is not something that I would jump into until it was tryed and proven . Thanks again and please keep us in touch on this .


----------

